# Adopted a cat, previous owner wants him back



## Lucy Alexandra (Jun 28, 2021)

Can anyone help? I adopted a cat from a rescue centre last week. Paid a fee, and updated his microchip details. A few days later I've had a call from the police saying his previous owner had contacted them (the microchip company had contacted him). He claims his cat was missing, during which time he moved house and hadn't updated his chip details. I'm not sure exactly how long he's been missing, he was with the rescue centre for 2 weeks prior to us adopting him. We were advised he was a welfare case, the police are saying because he's classed as 'property' I have to give him back. They haven't even investigated! Any help appreciated!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I would contact the rescue and see what they say. Sounds a bit strange as the rescue place should have been in touch with the chip company.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I would not have expected the police to concern themselves with this - I thought they were too short-staffed. Agree with @Jackie C that you need to contact the organisation you adopted him through. Good luck. I cannot work out why the the chip company allowed the details to be changed if the cat had been reported missing. The first thing you do if you move house is to update your cat's details - if it goes missing, you immediately let them know so it can be ''flagged''.. 
Let us know how this pans out?


----------



## Lucy Alexandra (Jun 28, 2021)

The whole story got even more complicated!! It turned out animal welfare brought him to the shelter from a lady with 2 other cats who were fighting with him. She'd had him for approx 1 year. The original 'owner' abandoned him when he moved and this lady (his neighbour) took him in. I cannot fathom why he'd try and reclaim his cat now but the police had dropped his complaint and we are very relieved!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy Alexandra said:


> The whole story got even more complicated!! It turned out animal welfare brought him to the shelter from a lady with 2 other cats who were fighting with him. She'd had him for approx 1 year. The original 'owner' abandoned him when he moved and this lady (his neighbour) took him in. I cannot fathom why he'd try and reclaim his cat now but the police had dropped his complaint and we are very relieved!


Great news .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Lucy Alexandra: that's good news; but what a strange story!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Lucy Alexandra said:


> The whole story got even more complicated!! It turned out animal welfare brought him to the shelter from a lady with 2 other cats who were fighting with him. She'd had him for approx 1 year. The original 'owner' abandoned him when he moved and this lady (his neighbour) took him in. I cannot fathom why he'd try and reclaim his cat now but the police had dropped his complaint and we are very relieved!


Oh, I'm so pleased for you and the cat! Good news.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

A dear old blind Yorkshire friend used to have a saying...Nowt so queer as folks. 

This story is yet more proof of that... NB they probably went to the police to scare ..


----------

